# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Αγνοείται το φορτηγό πλοίο EL FARO λόγω του τυφώνα Joaquin

## Nautilia News

*Αγνοείται φορτηγό πλοίο με 33 ναυτικούς λόγω του τυφώνα Joaquin*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Συνεχίζονται οι έρευνες. Βρήκαν μια κουλούρα από το βαπόρι και είδαν και κοντέινερ στη θάλασσα αλλα΄δεν επιβεβαιώθηκε ότι ήταν από αυτό. Ξεθυμάινει ο καιρός και θα γίνουν πιο έυκολες οι έρευνες. Σο βίντεο ακούμε τον πιλότο από το C130 και βλέπουμε εικόνες από τις έρευνες.
https://www.dvidshub.net/video/embed/426494

----------


## Nautilia News

*Βρέθηκε το πρώτο άψυχο σώμα ναυτικού του πλοίου EL FARO*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η αμερικανική Ακτοφυλακή ανακοίνωσε ότι σταμάτησαν οι έρευνες με τη δύση του ηλίου εχτές (19:00 7-10-2015 τοπική ωρα, 2:00 τα ξημερώματα 8-10-2015 ώρα Ελλάδας). Είναι επίσημο πια ότι το βαπόρι χάθηκε αύτανδρο.

Ειδα στο δίκτυο ότι διαφορεοι άρχισαν να γράφουν βλακέιες για τρίγωνο των Βερμουδων και μυστηριώδη εξαφάνιση. Το βαπόρι ήταν ακυβέρνητο και από ό,τι κατάλαβα βρέθηκε στο επικίνδυνο ημικύκλιο του τυφώνα. Όταν ο τυφώνας είναι στο βόρειο ημισφαίριο (όπως ο τυφώνας Joaquin) το επικίνδυνο ημικύκλιο είναι αυτό αριστερά από την κατέυθυνση που κινείται ο τυφώνας, όπως ο αέρας γυρνά σύμφωνα με την κετέυθυνση των δεικτών του ροογίου γύρο από το χαμηλό στο μάτι του τυφώνα αν είσαι στα αριστερά της κατέυθυνσης που κινείται ο τυφώνα ς ο καιρός σε στέλνει πάνω στον τυφώνα. Περιμένω να δω το πόρισμα της διερέυνησης του ναυαγίου για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.

Η συνέντευξη τύπου πριν από το σταμάτημα των ερευνών:

----------


## Nautilia News

*EL FARO: Εντοπίστηκε ναυάγιο σε βάθος 4500 μέτρων*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Εντοπίστηκε το ναυάγιο του EL FARO. Η γέφυρα έχει αποκοληθεί από το πλοίο*

----------


## Nautilia News

*EL FARO: Εντοπίστηκε η γέφυρα του πλοίου, όχι όμως το VDR*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Υπόθεση EL FARO: Ολοκληρώθηκαν οι έρευνες, δεν βρέθηκε η συσκευή καταγραφής δεδομένων*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Βγήκε το πόρισμα της διερευνησης του ναυαγίου. Μπορούμε να το διαβάσουμε* εδώ* . Είναι πολλά τα αιτια που προκάλεσσαν το ναυάγιο. Από τις λανθασμένες πορβλέψεις που τους έκανανα να χαράξουν πορέια στο μάτι του κυκλώνα μέχρι το ότι έμειναν ακυβέρνητοι αφού κράτησε η μηχανή.

----------


## ppgk2005

έπεσα τυχαία σε αυτό το άρθρο, αναπαράσταση των τελευταίων ωρών σύμφωνα με τα δεδομένα του vdr που ανακτήθηκαν.
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018...ter-in-decades 

Συγκλονιστικό και καθηλωτικό, η παράγραφος που νομίζω τα λέει όλα είναι η παρακάτω

As is usually the case, the catastrophe was unfolding because of a combination of factors that had aligned, which included: DavidsonΆs caution with the home office; his decision to take a straight-line course; the subtle pressures to stick to the schedule; the systematic failure of the forecasts; the persuasiveness of the B.V.S. graphics; the lack of a functioning anemometer; the failure by some to challenge DavidsonΆs thinking more vigorously; the initial attribution of the shipΆs list entirely to the winds; and finally a certain mental inertia that had overcome all of them. This is the stuff of tragedy that can never be completely explained.

----------

